# ID This one!



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Fast and successful so far. Let us see how ell you do with this one. 
Hint:, Fruit tree, hard wood, imported from the East.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Breadfruit


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Jackfruit


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Mountain Ash?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Sycamore?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Beech?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Butternut?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Lychee


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Maple? Hickory? Fig?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Mulberry? Pecan?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Mango


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jujube, Loquat, starfruit?


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have no idea but maybe apple.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Cherry or Pear tree ??

Edit: or Juniper ??


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Water apple or mangosteen!!!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

pistachio?


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

Cashew


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Sorry none of the above ! Haha.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Quince tree or Plum ??


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

* rowan ,Laburnum ,Whitebeam ?*


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

There are quite a few species of plum, in such a case what is the scientific name so that there can be no mistake as to the fork being identified? Saying citrus does not help, what type?


----------



## Gex1983 (Dec 11, 2011)

Coco plum


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Japanese plum tree ? or mirabell tree

Edit: Damson or blackthorn ??


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prunus cerasifera, Prunus cocomilia, Prunus spinosa

Prunus simonii? How far east is this thing from?


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Star apple, mammee apple.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Prunus mume? Prunus domestica? Prunus sibirica? Prunus alleghaniensis? Prunus angustifolia? Prunus maritima? Prunus hortulana? Prunus brigantia?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

My aching prunus.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Wrong guys! none of the above!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Prunus cocomilia, prumus americana


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Folks it is not prunus anything !


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

All plums are prunus. So it is not a plum?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It is called a plum but not from the genus prunus


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Persimmon


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

Hahah that's what I was thinking as well
How about Caucasian Persimmon???

I wanted to make sure that no one else said it. Heheh


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Amygdalaceae ¯\(°_o)/¯ But thats saying citrus


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not easy is it?


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

*greengages, Italian*


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

my above post turned out to be prunus!!!

*(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻*


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Spondias mombin

or Harpephyllum caffrum


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Myrobalan? Rosaceae? Prunocerasus?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

None of the above!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Citrus reticulata, Citrus aurantifolia, Citrus trifoliata, Citrus japonica? There are a lot of citrus which are divided into sub families also. If it is citrus, this could take a few days to figure out.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It is not in the citrus family. Citrus was only used as an example!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

prunocerasus alleghaniensus, prunocerasus americana, prunocerasus augustifolia, prunocerasus hortulana. prunocerasus maritima. Too many dad gum plums running around


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Renekloden, Susinen in german ?? Sorry, i can't translate this !!


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Eribotrya jabonica/loquat??


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

No! I said it would b difficult. It was imported into the US around the turn of the 1900's found in the Caribbean, central and South America.


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Is it actually a plum tree or is it just called a plum? Cause all stone fruits are prunus (short for prunocerasus)? If anyone gets this, fair play to them haha


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

chrysobalanus icaco


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Pruneaux D'ente


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

It is called a xxxxxplum in most languages, it also has other common names! I promised no tips, but I am having too much fun, haha!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

cherry plum, alleghany plum.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Black plum


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Beachplum? Blackthorn/sloe plum? Chickasaw plum?


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Spondias hog plum spanishplum


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Bullaceplum? Damsonplum? Gageplum? Bluetit plum? Czar Plum? Victoria Plum? Burbank plum? Arielplum? Valor plum? Stint Plum?


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Governors plum

Tamarillo

Burdekin plum


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Someone guessed one of the names. Please give me the scientific name so that can be certain we are referring to the same species.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

vitex doniana, EUGENIA JAMBOLANA, Spondias mombin


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Flacourtia indica,(govenors plum), Pleiogynium timorense (Burdekin Plum)


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not yet ,


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Spondias purpurea


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Pommecythere

Syzygium jambos


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Spondias mombin, Spondias purpurea var. lutea

Ziziphus mauritiana


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Spondias cythyrea? Spondias dulcis? Spondias Haplophylla? Spondias Indica? Spondias Lakonensis? Spondias tuberosa? Spondias Radlkoferi? Spondias pinnata? Spondias venulosa?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

*****?


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Damascene?


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Acacia

Florida Maple

Black Maple

Sugar Maple

Mountain Maple

Rocky Mountain Maple

Bigtooth Maple

Serviceberry

Yellow Birch

Sweet Birch

Chittamwood

American Hornbeam

American Chestnut

Pecan

Chinkapin

Southern Catalpa

Flowering Dogwood

Hawthorn

Waterlocust

Honeylocust

American Holly

Apple Sp

Mulberry Sp.

White Mulberry

Red Mulberry

Ogeechee Tupelo

Eastern Hophornbeam

Sourwood

Cherry, Plum

Chokecherry

Bitter Cherry

Canada Plum

Sparkleberry

Chinaberry

Just some wood kinds that are (random) in my mind.

Sorry if the list is too long.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good da folks, the ID statement indicated that it was a tropical fruit tree imported into the United States around the start of the 1900's. surely some of the species mentioned would never survive a freeze! 
All wrong so far!


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

****** plum *- *Harpephyllum caffrum

Davidson plum - Davidsonia


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Jujube?


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

davidsonia prariens, carissa grandiflora, chrysobalanus icaco, syzgium cumini Maybe?


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

*Dialium schlechteri*

*Diospyros ramulosa*

*Diospyros lotus*

*Dovyalis hebecarpa*

*Solanum topiro*

*ximenia caffra*

*Ximenia americana*


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Spondias dulcis


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Nvm


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

We have a WINNER !!!! He correctly identified syzgium cumini Jarva plum. tnflipper57 is one persistent competitor! He uses the shot gun approach hoping that one must hit. Congratulations, second time winner. Your prize will be mailed on my next trip to town.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats tnflipper57!!


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

After a hunt like this you deserve it, Congratulation tnflipper52


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, congrats TnFlippa!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr J, you are a little devil, you made up on heck of an ID contest. By chance or choice, that fork was a pain in the butt to identify, and that is how it should be. You would not per chance be a doctor of psychology would you? Thanks to all, because you each deserved one for that journey, and thanks again Dr. J, it was a hoot.


----------

